# Using Trilene Line as a leader?



## kmoney14 (Jan 6, 2009)

Would using Trilene 6lb test line be any different then using a leader that is sold in stores? The Trilene idea is a lot cheaper and more convenient. I've been using it in my pond and I haven't noticed any difference in catching bluegills and bass, but would it be different for trout? Just wondering?

Thanks...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

6# would be awefully light (limp) for a butt section.

I believe you would have one hell of a time turning the leader over. If you look at a tapered leader you'll see that the butt is near 30-40# tapered to 2-6# depending on the "X" factor

Straight 6 might be ok for a short popper or sinktip leader (3-5'), but not for a 9'

Here's a link that might help in making your own

http://www.flyfisherman.com/skills/jbleaders/


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

i dont think it would work as a leader since you want the leader to be tapered. what i do is once i get my 9ft leader down to about 4-5 feet i use trilene xl 6lb test for tippet heck of a lot cheaper than tippet material and in my opinion works just as good and catches fish i have caught may panfish crappie this way a freind of mine does this for trout and he says works perfectly for trout


----------



## MT406 (Nov 18, 2007)

when nymphing or streamer fishing I use straight line, no taper. although not trilene, but 6-10 pound flouro. up to 12 feet leader. harder to cast but Im a pretty damn good fly fisher :lol: all joking aside, it will work. as far as presenting a dry fly properly, prolly not a good idea

imo a taper leader does not present a nymph or streamer near as good as straight line(especially flouro) the thick taper will drag ALOT more in the water, making the flies float more unatural. The thing about cheap mono line is the thickness per pound ratio. fly tippet has alot less diameter per pound than 'regular' line, which I think is very important when fishing clear water.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

kmoney14 said:


> Would using Trilene 6lb test line be any different then using a leader that is sold in stores?


Should work fine as tippet (terminal end of a leader) in a lot of situations. Maxima Ultragreen also works well. If you buy 20lb, 15lb, 12lb, 8lb, 6lb, and 4lb in the Maxima you can tie your own knotted tapered leaders for just about any situation you will experience in Michigan, from panfish to trout to steelhead and salmon.


----------



## kmoney14 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks... I went out and bought a couple of leaders. I'm heading to canada tonight for a week, maybe I'll find a trout stream and give it a shot.


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

I do about the same thing jmckeon does. 6lb BPS excel mono. Got a 9000 yard spool for $22.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I frequently use straight leaders for stripping streamers. 40 - 30# floro for the really big flies (like tandem 3/0) 20# floro for bass on down the line to a 8# floro a #8 clouser.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

for streamers many times i use straight 8lb... short leaders though as I jerk-strip my streamers most often.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Lot's of good info here. like Esox said, it makes perfect sense to use for stripping streamers.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

The primary thing a leader does is to provide a transition from your relatively thick fly line to something that you can thread thru the eye of your hook. Different leader types work out better for different applications.

A relatively "thicker" tapered leader does a good job of transmitting energy from your fly line. A good leader will "turns over" controllably and allow for accurate, predictable and delicate placement of your fly. This is useful for fishing dries and such over fussy trout using near weightless flies. Tapered leaders tend to use one of a couple of different physical characteristics to transfer energy. The single strand mono tapered leaders rely on using a mono that has enough stiffness to load energy, and then release it down the line. These types of leaders are designed using mono of various thickness and stiffness to provide the desired effect. Furled leaders don't rely on stiffness, rather they rely on having more mass, just like your fly line. As a result, they can turn over a fly without being as stiff as a single strand leader. 

The downside of using a relatively "thicker" tapered leader is that being thicker, it was more resistance to sinking if you want to fish deeper in the water column. You are probably better off using straight mono in that case. You don't exactly care where the fly lands and if it splashes down a bit when fishing things like streamers. Actually when you are fishing heavier flies, the leader becomes less critical in terms of "turning over" the leader. The fly itself has enough mass and inertia to propel itself to the end of the cast. 

Hope that helps.


----------

